# المناسبات و الأفراح أن تعرض لكم أحدث عروضنا و تصاميمنا لهذا العام



## مسوقة26 (23 أبريل 2012)

حفلة الكوشة الموسيقية رقم ( 1 و 2 ) عروض لمسات الناعمة تجهيز الحفلة كاملة بسعر مغرييسر مؤسسة ( لمسات الناعمة) لتجهيز و تنسيق الحفلات و المناسبات و الأفراح أن تعرض لكم أحدث عروضنا و تصاميمنا لهذا العام و هي عبارة عن تجهيزللحفلة كاملة ( حفلة الكوشة الموسيقية رقم ( 1 ) و ( 2 ) , حفلة كوشة الأعمدة الرومانية المضيئة , و مفاجأة هذا الصيف حفلة ( ليلة السندرلا ) بحيث سيكون تنسيق و تزيين الحفلة بالكامل بمجسمات ( للسندرلا ) تصميم سيكون رووووعة لا يفوتكم عرضها الأول بتاريخ 15 /7 /1433 هــ .و يتألف العرض من التالي :-1-الكوشة + الممر + تنسيق و تزيين 40 ـــ 50 طاولة مع ضيافتها ( حلا + فطائر ) من " أكارشوكلانا " 2- طاولة الإستقبال + طاولة بعد العشاء + توفير 6 ـــ 10 صواني ( VIP ) " حلا التميز + " فطائر و معجنات فرنسية و شرقية " أيضاً من " أكارشوكلانا " 3-تزيين سلم نزول العروس إن وجد في القاعة .هدايا العروس و هي كالتالي:ــ * تصوير فوتغرافي عدد 40 ـــ 50 صورة,, ملاحظة :ـ المصورة ( سعودية ).أو الــ دي جي بموسيقى أو بدون موسيقى .* مسكة العروس + زفة العروس ,, موسيقية أو بدون موسيقى .* إستاند الذكريات مع طباعة " 100 " بطاقة عليها اسم العروس و هو بديل لدفتر الذكريات لأنه صار ( مستهلك و فكرة قديمة ) .يمكنك الحجز و الإستفادة من جميع هذه المزايا بسعر مغري جداً فقط بــ 10000 عشرة آلاف ريال و السعر نهائي و غير قابل للتخفيض إلا في حالة إلغاء أحد التجهيزات الأساسية .ملاحظة :ــ ( خدماتنا داخل و خارج الرياض و قريباً خارج المملكة ) للحجز أو الإستفسار يرجى الإتصال على الأرقام التالية :ــالمصمم ( أبو فراس ) / 0534328183المنسقة ( الأميرة الناعمة ) / 0551556042ت : 2841827 ( 01) أو بزيارة موقعنا ( موقع لمسات الناعمة ) أو بالبحث بواسطة ( الجوجل ) " موقع لمسات الناعمة "نرجو أن تجدوا في تصاميمنا مايليق بأذواقكم .أولاً نبدأ بحفلة ( الكوشة الموسيقية رقم ( 1 ) .تزيين ممر القاعة ببساط على شكل نوتة موسيقية بالإضافة للجيتارات على طرفي الممر .تنسيق و تزيين الطاولات و الكراسي أيضاً بنفس الفكرة ,, في وسط الطاولة مجسم حرف موسيقي أو ( الشمعدان كما يحب أن يسميه البعض ) صواني الحلا و الفطائر و علب المناديل مزخرفة بحروف موسيقية مع تزيين الطاولة و الكراسي بقماش ( مخمل و شيفون مزخرف ) .طاولة الإستقبال منسقة بنفس الفكرة جيتارات + صواني الحلا و الفطائر مع مبخرتين ,, طاولة بعد العشاء عبارة عن تنسيق مجسم شلال صناعي مع الفازات المحتوية لــ علك غندور , علك أوري , حلاوة فروتي نكهات مشكلة , حلاوة نعناع , مناديل معطرة منعشة .إستاند الذكريات عبارة عن طاولة عليها جيتارتين من حولها ( 100 ) وردة جوري + ( 100 ) بطاقة مكتوب عليها اسم العروس , بحيث يقوم الضيوف بكتابة تهنئتهم للعروس على البطاقات و بعد ذلك يضعون البطاقات في الإستاند الذي على شكل جيتارة و كل شخص يوقع على بطاقة تهنئة للعروس يقوم بأخذ ورة من الورد الموجود حول الجيتارات كهدية من العروس للضيوف و هذا بديل لدفتر الذكريات كما ذكرنا سابقاً .أما مسكة العروس فقد صممناها أيضاً على شكل جيتارة صغيرة بإضافة لمسة ورد خفيفة و كريستال نازل من أطرافها لتتناسب مع التنسيق الداخلي للصالة .ثانياً : حفلة ( الكوشة الموسيقية رقم ( 2 ) .الممر عليه بساط نوتة موسيقية و لكن بتصميم مختلف عن التصميم رقم ( 1 ) + طاولات بطول الممر على الجانبين مصممه على شكل جيتارة مع زخرفة من الجوانب و إضاءة داخلها بحيث تعطيكم شكل مميز وقت " زفة العروس " لأن الأنوار ستكون مطفأة داخل الصالة .تزيين و تنسيق الطاولات و الكراسي ,, قماش ( مخمل + شيفون مزخرف ) جيتارة صغيرة في وسط الطاولة و صواني الحلا و الفطائر مصممة على شكل جيتارة و حرف موسيقي مع لمسة كريستال على أطراف الجيتارة و الصواني .على طاولة الإستقبال يوجد فازة كبيرة و من حولها صواني الــ " VIP " فيها تشكيلة من حلا التميز + فطائر فرنسية و شرقية من " أكارشوكولانا " بالإضافة لمبخرتين على الطاولة .طاولة بعد العشاء ايضاً منسقة بمجسم الشلال مع الفازات و محتوياتها , ( علك غندور , علك أوري , حلاوة فروتي نكهات مشكلة , حلاوة نعناع , مناديل معطرة منعشة ).إستاند الذكريات مصمم على شكل برواز بحيث يمكن وضع صورة العروس عليه مع " 100 " بطاقة و " 100 " وردة جوري و الصندوق الخاص ببطاقات التهنئة مصمم بشكل زجاجي علية خشب مزخرف من الطرف العلوي و السفلي مع نثر للورد و الشموع من حوله و من داخل الصندوق أيضاً .ثالثاً : حفلة كوشة الأعمدة الرومانية المضيئة .تنسيق الأعمدة المضيئة بطول الممر على الطرفين مع بوكيه ورد على كل عامود .تنسيق و تزيين الطاولات و الكراسي ,, شيفون مزخرف منسق على شكل فراشة على الطاولة + فازة في الوسط بداخلها ماء و نثر للورد و الشموع بحيث يتم إشعالها قبل الزفة بــ 30 دقيقة + تزيين الكراسي بالشيفون المزخرف . طاولة الإستقبال و طاولة بعد العشاء ,, طاولة الإستقبال عليها بوكيه ورد مع شمعدانات كريستال عليها شموع بشكل وردة .طبعاً لدينا تشكيلة مختلفة من التصاميم للكوش و تنسيق و تزيين الطاولات و الكراسي .و لمحبي و عشاق التراث ,, لقد قمنا بإضافة لمستنا على التنسيق التراثي .و أخيراً إليكم بعض النماذج لمفاجأة هذا الصيف حفلة ( ليلة السندرلا ) وقد صممنا نموذج لإستاند الذكريات مبدئياً و ذلك لغرض الإثارة و التشويق ,, نتمنى أن تحوز على إهتمامكم و إعجابكم .وفي النهاية نرجوا أن نكون قد وفقنا في تقديم ما يليق بأذواقكم و أن تكون التصاميم حازت على رضاكم و إستحسانكم ,,, وترقبوا جديد " لـــمســات الــنـاعــمـــة " بــإذن اللــه ,,.......مـــــع تحيات مؤسسة ( لـمـسـات الــنــاعــمــــة ) .....! __________________لمسات الناعمة للكوش و تجهيز جميع الحفلات والمناسبات موقعنا الرياض مركز مكة التجاري ( وايت ستار للكوش والأفراح)المصمم: ( 0534328183) المنسقة: (0551556042)


----------

